# İç ve Dış Tehditler > Ermeni Zulmü ve Türkler >  Ermeni isyan ve katliamları

## ceydaaa

ermeni+soyk%u0025C4%B1r%C4%B1m%C4%B1-3.jpgErmeniler'e sırasıyla, Anadolu'da; "Kara Haç", "Armenakan" ve "Vatan Koruyucuları", Cenevre'de; "Hınçak", Tiflis'te; "Taşnak" komiteleri kurdurulmuştur. bu komitelere hedef olarak doğu Anadolu toprakları, amaç olarak ise Osmanlı Ermenileri'nin birliği gösterilmiştir. 
Bu amaçla kışkırtılan Ermeni komiteleri, ilk olarak 1890 erzurum isyanı olmak üzere, Kumkapı gösterisi, Kayseri, Yozgat, Çorum ve Merzifon olayları, Sason isyanı, Bab-ı ali gösterisi, Zeytun ve Van isyanı, Osmanlı Bankası'nın işgali, Abdulhamit'e suikast taşebbüsü ve 1909 Adana isyanlarını çıkartmışlardır. Bu isyanlar sırasında, 1914'de Zeytun'da 100, 1915 van olaylarında 3000 ve 1914-1915 muş olaylarında 20.000 tür, Ermeni mezalimi sonucu hayatlarını kaybetmiştir.
Ermeniler, Türk halkına en büyük zararı, Birinci Dünya Savaşı sırasında giriştikleri katliamlarla vermiştir. Bu dönemde Ermeniler; Ruslar hesabına casusluk yapmış, seferberlik gereği yapılan askere alma çağrısına uymaksızın askerden kaçmış, askere gelip silah altına alınanlar ise silahları ile birlikte Rus ordusu saflarına geçerek, "vatana ihanet" suçunu topluca işlemişlerdir. Daha seferberliğin başlangıcında, Türk birliklerine karşı saldırıya geçen Ermeni çeteleri, Türk köylerine baskınlar düzenlemek suretiyle sivil halka büyük zarar vermişlerdir. Örneğin Van'ın Zeve köyü'nün bütün halkı, kadın, çocuk ve yaşlı demeden, Ermeniler tarafından öldürülmüştür.

----------

